# who needs A fishin rod when you can use your hands



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

well i've seen noodling with catfish, but thats it.

haha nice pic


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

nice tarpon... i was gonna try that once in the carribean but i didn't lol...there were tons of tarpon circling the dock...and i was feeding em...bTW thepack where u from in SF?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very nice pick









JUust imagine a few swimming in a huge tank, that must be some crazy sight


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

hahahaha. when I was at the barber shop the other day the barber was telling me about how some guy caught a near record breaking muskie.... by using his foot. It bit onto it while he was dangling it in the lake over the boat


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

^^^

ouch


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

Those are the fish that bite your arm then let go right? I saw that on some movie, Real Cancun I think.

--Dan


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow, gotta try that sometime.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

holy sh*t dude thats crazzy, hopefully a fish wit teeth dont bit u if u try this


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats awesome. I would never try it, since ima big sissy


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

what kind of fish is that!?!
That is baddass!!

C'mon ya big sissy Deez! Everyone is doing it!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

hahahaha looks like the fish is ripping of the dudes watch







that would scare the poop outta me.


----------

